# A case for the Local Frederick MD bottles



## GuntherHess (Apr 13, 2007)

I finally got around to building a display case for my local bottle collection. Here are a couple photos...

 Dr Fahrney Hagerstown MD on the top and misc local Frederick MD bottles on bottom.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 13, 2007)

More Frederick MD bottles...

 American Standard Ink bottles on top,  Victor Remedies Company on bottom...


----------



## capsoda (Apr 13, 2007)

Very nice Matt. I have several of those tempered glass shelves but the wife says I can't build the display case with them until I build a house for her and them of course.[]


----------



## madpaddla (Apr 15, 2007)

Excellent display.  Great quality in the glass as to be expected. It looks just right..not too glass so it looks cluttered and the white background.  Great job.  
 btw (mine is super cluttered)
 Madpaddla


----------



## annie44 (Apr 16, 2007)

Very nice!  I'd love to see a closer pic of the amber bottles on the top shelf of pic #1.  Are those the Dr. Fahrney's?


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 16, 2007)

> Very nice! I'd love to see a closer pic of the amber bottles on the top shelf of pic #1. Are those the Dr. Fahrney's?


 
 Those are all local Dr Fahrney medicines on that shelf.
 The big amber ones are Dr Fahrney's Health Restorer. 
 You can see a few closeups on me website...
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/Frederick/fahrney.htm

 I need to post some new photos since i have some new bottles there.


----------



## BottleEnthusiast (Jun 17, 2022)

did u dig those????


----------

